# Medinia vs Rhom



## westy_UK (Feb 14, 2003)

How can u tell a medinia from a rhom when they are less than 3" ?

any tips would be great.


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

Medinai (Spilo CF) has alot more red in the gill area. Rhoms usually have none, or a yellowish color. Small rhoms are almost usually completely silver giving its charecteristic "white piranha" name. Basically, if you see any red coloration in the gill area, I would be suspect that what you are looking at is a med. Small medinai also dont have such a prominant black terminal band as rhoms. Sometimes meds dont even have a black terminal band at all, or very slight one.

Check my sig. There is a link where you can find pics of my fish. I have a folder titled"medinai where you can see what mine looks like. Some medinai dont have as much red as mine does.

Again, if the fish has red in the gill area I would be suspect that what you are looking at is a med.

~Dj


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

InSin - Arent what people commonly call a Medinai now been correctly classified as Spilo CF?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> InSin - Arent what people commonly call a Medinai now been correctly classified as Spilo CF?


. The fish was always S. spilopleura CF. I think what happened is they took my information after reading it without understanding the comparison was only about the similarity between the 2 species, not that it was the same species. S. medinai is a Venezuela, Bolivia species and not found in southern Brazil.


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

Yeah, sorry I still use the term medinai, but you are right, it should be spilo cf.

~Dj


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> what most people call Medinai, is actually a complex of Spilo like others said, you can tell the difference by the amount and intensity of the red on the throat, as well as the body shape, iradecent scales to name a few, if you are still unsure post a pic and I can let you know


This remark above may also apply to other Serrasalmus species not limited to just the description made here. Ideally, a good photograph might work. If not visit the OPEFE web site for further guidance.S. medinai, S. spilopleura.


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

hastatus said:


> > what most people call Medinai, is actually a complex of Spilo like others said, you can tell the difference by the amount and intensity of the red on the throat, as well as the body shape, iradecent scales to name a few, if you are still unsure post a pic and I can let you know
> 
> 
> This remark above may also apply to other Serrasalmus species not limited to just the description made here. Ideally, a good photograph might work. If not visit the OPEFE web site for further guidance.S. medinai, S. spilopleura.


 That is some great info.


----------



## westy_UK (Feb 14, 2003)

thanks for the info guys im pretty sure mines a Rhom now


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Meds are out there... but they used to be thought of as dime a dozen. Im glad frank was able to clear this situation up.


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

Post a picture...it could be an altuvei as well. I had this problem until I saw Frank's Altuvei and saw the similarities. I was sold a rhom so I figured it was a rhom. Plus there can be photos like I've posted in the past before I knew mine was altuvei that I had labeled as serrasalmus rhombeus so make sure you reference with credible sources like Frank(Hastatus).


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2003)

provide a picture, but the question really goes to ......which fish are you asking about?

The fish normally listed as medinai in stores, generally (near 99% chance) this fish is actually S spilopluera CF

Frank's site explains some of it, but I would doubt most people have even seen the S medinai, as it comes from an area not normally fished for export.


----------



## westy_UK (Feb 14, 2003)

hmm on closer inspection of my P it is starting to get some redish colouration around the gills,
ill try post a pic


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

westy_UK said:


> hmm on closer inspection of my P it is starting to get some redish colouration around the gills,
> ill try post a pic


 A pic would be ideal.







A nice high quality shot of the side.


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

here are some pix of mine spilo CF 
Spilo CF


----------

